# Problem mit Verknüpfung von Access 2007 mit Excel



## Darko1 (21. März 2010)

Hallöchen,

Bei mir funktioniert die Verknüpfung zwischen einem Excel-Arbeitsblatt und einer Access-Tabelle nicht richtig. Wenn ich in Excel Werte ändere, erscheint die Veränderung in Access erst nachdem ich die Access-Tabelle geschlossen und wieder neu geöffnet habe. Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Schönen Gruß,
Darko


----------



## gorefest (23. März 2010)

Ja,

Access ist eine dateibasierte Datenbank. Die Werte einer Tabelle werden in irgendeiner Form im Speicher gehalten. Speicherst Du einen Wert von außerhalb, kannst Du logischerweise die Änderungen erst dann sehen, wenn Du die Tabelle neu lädst. Afaik ist auch der Refresh der Tabellenansicht hiervon betroffen.

Du kannst die Synchronität per Refresh zwischen beiden Anwendungen afaik dadurch erreichen, indem Du Deine Nutzdatenbank als Standalon-MDB baust und sowohl von Access als auch Excel eine Tabellenverknüpfung machst. Alternativ kannst Du auch einen Datenbankserver nehmen und per ODBC einbinden.

Grüße
gore


----------



## Darko1 (23. März 2010)

Hallo Gore,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Bei einer Verknüpfung werden die Werte ja in Access selber nicht gespeichert. Die Werte aus Excel sollten normalerweise unmittelbar in Access erscheinen. Bei anderen Leuten funktionierts, bei mir aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht. Hast du das bei dir mal getestet?

Gruß, Darko


----------



## gorefest (23. März 2010)

du kannst eine access mdb mit einer access mdb verknüpfen (daten mdb und client mdb)

damit umschiffst du afaik dieses problem. wie es bei 2007 ist, kann ich aber nicht sagen (letzte access version war bei mir access XP.


----------



## Darko1 (23. März 2010)

Hm ja, aber die Daten sind nun mal in Excel. Ich krieg dort Realtime-Kursdaten aus dem Web eingespielt und die hät ich gern in eine Datenbank überführt. Dazu reicht ne Verknüpfung allein nicht aus das ist mir schon klar. 

Gruß,Darko


----------



## gorefest (24. März 2010)

achso, die daten sind in excel .... ich hatte das anders herum verstanden

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Du die Access Tabelle mit Excel verbunden hast? Versuch doch mal das Excelblatt in die MDB zu verknüpfen.

Grüße
gore


----------



## Darko1 (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

letzteres ist der Fall. Also ich verknüpfe innerhalb von Access zu einem Excelblatt.

auf der Seite unten findet man die Beschreibung wie das funktionieren sollte:

http://office.microsoft.com/de-at/access/HA012194191031.aspx


Gruß, Darko


----------



## gorefest (24. März 2010)

Na, aber dann ists doch klar, warum das nicht geht.

Das Zeugs wird in Access gepuffert. ein F5 sollte da eigentlich in der Tabellenansicht helfen. Wenn nicht, würde ich mal die Verknüpfungseinstellungen (unter Eigenschaften auf der verknüpften Tabelle oder in der Entwurfsansicht) anschauen

Grüße
gore


----------



## Darko1 (24. März 2010)

Also F5 hilft leider nicht. Sollte das sonst ne Aktualisierung bewirken?

Der Verknüpfungsmanager zeigt an, dass die Tabelle mit dem Excelblatt verknüpft ist, in der Entwurfsansicht der verknüpften Tabelle kann ich nichts relevantes entdecken.

Gruß,Darko


----------



## gorefest (24. März 2010)

Du hast erwähnt, dass Du das bei anderen Leuten schon mal gesehen hast? Bist Du sicher, dass die keine Query auf die Tabelle hatten und darauf einen Refresh gemacht haben?


----------



## Darko1 (24. März 2010)

Ich hab die Frage auch in nem anderen Forum gestellt, dort hats jemand getestet:   

" ... also, ich habe das mal getestet und weder die excel-datei noch access
musste ich schließen. die änderung wird sofort angezeigt in AC07.
eine automatik aus excel heraus ka .."

Für mich hört sich die Beschreibung von Microsoft auch danach an, dass das gehen sollte sobald die Verknüpfung hergestellt ist:

"Alle Änderungen an Daten in Excel werden automatisch in der verknüpften Tabelle wiedergegeben. Der Inhalt und die Struktur einer verknüpften Tabelle sind in Access jedoch schreibgeschützt."

Hast du's bei dir denn mal probiert?

Gruß,Darko


----------

